# الأقسام التقنية > لينك تو لينك >  السياحة بالاردن

## كوكو

[align=left]هذه الموقع يوجد فيه السياحة بالاردن ويوجد فيه المطاعم في كل محافظة في الاردن ...... وغيره  
http://ar.visitjordan.com/ 
اتمني ا ن يعجكم [/align]

----------

